# Skilled Migrant Residency Job Search Visa Invite



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

HI Friends,
Today, I have received an invite for "Skilled Migrant Residency Job Search Visa". I am an offshore candidate, and I don't have any offer letter yet. They aske dme to apply for this visa but didn't mention where I have to send required documents.

Can someone guide on this please?


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

This is from the immigration website.

I suggest calling and asking. Doubly so to make sure their no con artist involved.

Meeting planner

Be careful if it asks for bank details, or money; your employer will be paying these.

There's a lot of scammers who imitate the local tax authority IRD and NZ immigration


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Luckily, this is true one as I just confirmed from Immigration. However, they haven't mentioned the address where I have to send these documents. But they mentioned that it would be shared by the INZ case officer who managed my application. But I am worried as my clock already started from yesterday as I have to find the skilled employment within next 12 months from yesterday. Please guide me if possible. thanks


----------



## DreamGerman (Oct 6, 2014)

thakurajay17 said:


> Luckily, this is true one as I just confirmed from Immigration. However, they haven't mentioned the address where I have to send these documents. But they mentioned that it would be shared by the INZ case officer who managed my application. But I am worried as my clock already started from yesterday as I have to find the skilled employment within next 12 months from yesterday. Please guide me if possible. thanks


Hi, May I know when you have applied for SMC visa? We are actually waiting in the queue sice 2019. In 2022 May got a CO assigned but again no much progress after that. Interested to know your timeline. And All the best for finding a job soon in NZ.


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

I applied in Nov 2018. 
May I ask to apply online visa application thru immigration portal, which visa I have to select as I can't see other than Study, Work, Group & Partner Child. In Work visa, can see only below one.


Work to Residence: Long Term Skill Shortage List
Work to Residence: Accredited Employer
Work to Residence: Arts, Culture and Sports
Religious Worker
Post-Study Work Visa
Student and Trainee
Specific Purpose or Event (Including the Entertainment and Film Industries)
Global Impact Work Visa
Please confirm if you are aware about this. thanks


----------



## DreamGerman (Oct 6, 2014)

thakurajay17 said:


> I applied in Nov 2018.
> May I ask to apply online visa application thru immigration portal, which visa I have to select as I can't see other than Study, Work, Group & Partner Child. In Work visa, can see only below one.
> 
> 
> ...


Why is that you have to apply for a visa again? As per my understanding, you are supposed to get a job search visa if they approve your smc application. else you will be denied the visa. So now, since you got the mail approving your case, they are supposed to give you the job search visa for 12 months. This is my understanding.
Would you mind sharing when you got CO assigned for your SMC application ?


----------



## baskarkm (Sep 1, 2018)

@thakurajay17 have you managed to get JSV? also when did CO assigned to your application?


----------

